# Positive FFN test



## AP

I dunno if anyones had experience with them, but today I had a FFN test and its come back positive. 

The lady said she will sort an appointment with my consultant and told me this means 1 in 3 chance i will go into labour?

Has anyone got any experience with these tests?

25weekr and lottie have gave me good advice so far so im not as panicky as i was , but hey, im allowed :wacko:

Is there anything I should be asking from the consultant?


----------



## Foogirl

I have no idea what this test is, or what its for....

...but surely there is a 3 in 3 chance you'll go into labour.....

...or will you stay pregnant forever :haha:


----------



## nkbapbt

For those of you who don't know what the test is : "Fetal fibronectin (fFN) is a protein produced by fetal cells and a type of fibronectin. fFN is found at the interface of the chorion and the decidua (between the fetal sack and the uterine lining).

It can be thought of as an adhesive or "biological glue" that binds the fetal sac to the uterine lining."

I haven't had one Sandi, but I do know that positive test results are always considered an inconclusive result. It can indicate that you _may_ go into labor, but it might not be for ages...if at all!

I would assume you will be very carefully watched now. Have they thought about putting in a cerclage?


----------



## AP

hey nic :wave:
they decided against one before this because my cervix is 5cm, so bloomin good there. They checked quickly for any funnelling at 20weeks an all was well too.

I posted the same question in 3rd tri, but they dont have preemies :shrugs: ykwim?


----------



## AP

Foogirl said:


> ...or will you stay pregnant forever :haha:

Now theres an idea :rofl:


----------



## Lianne1986

i would say becuz ur cervix is a very good measurement, u will prob get a lot further on? :shrug:

i dont know. 

when will ur consultant appointment be?


----------



## you&me

No advice, as I have never had an FFN, I had a specialist scan to check my risk, but thinking of you and sending big :hugs:


----------



## mummy3

I had one at 33 weeks and did deliver 3 days later but my cervix had shortened and was having pains.

Its more a test to say you wont go into labour, it cant say you will. With your cervix being so long I wouldn't worry too much, hopefully you will be well monitored. :hugs:

Also recent sex or bleeding can affect it I was told:blush:


----------



## AP

:blush: im holding onto that bit ;)


----------



## mummy3

:rofl: with me being on my 3rd I really don't think they believed me when I said I hadn't for the 24 hours!


----------



## AP

I had to be honest!!
She says "in the last 3 days"

_"yes..."_

"in the last 24 hours"

_"yes....."_

:rofl:

Goodnes show did they expect us to end up like this in the first place :rofl:


----------



## mummy3

:rofl: Exactly!


----------



## Jkelmum

> A positive fFN result is not very predictive of preterm labor and delivery. However, a negative fFN result is highly predictive that preterm delivery will not occur within the next 2 weeks.
> 
> In other words, when the fFN test is done on a symptomatic woman who meets the qualifying conditions, a negative test result means that there is a less than 1% chance of having a premature delivery within the next 2 weeks. The doctor will also use other tests and her clinical expertise to evaluate each individual situation.
> 
> Since there are risks associated with treating a woman for premature labor (in anticipation of a premature delivery), a negative fFN can reduce unnecessary hospitalizations and drug therapies.
> 
> A positive fetal fibronectin test is less specific. It is associated with an increased risk for preterm delivery and with neonatal complications, but it will not tell a woman's doctor whether or not she will deliver early. A positive test suggests the need to monitor a symptomatic woman more closely.

when i had mine it was postive at 29wks but went on to be induced due to lack of water at 37wks ...the info above i found on a website hope it helps


----------



## nkbapbt

Sandi...did they do an internal? That too can affect the results and give false positives!


----------



## AP

Internal scan? No hunny. :flower:

The woman from the trial turned up at my door. She has spoken to my consultant and will organise a scan for me at 24 weeks to recheck cervix length, if the consultant doesnt do it, she will, so thats great.

She gave me the progestrone (or placebos, im afraid we dont know, 50/50 chance)

I feel a bit better. Nic I was on Inspire and got a few replies because I know the FFN test is more used over your way, so that helped.

Note to self, dont :sex: before these appointments :rofl: At least if I hadnt we could have narrowed it down better :)

I'm learning a lot here about this trial and they are willing to speak to those with preemies looking to TTC again to sorta reassure them and offer the trial. Spread the word, so to speak. I guess if it doesnt help me the results and research will help those in the future.


----------



## nkbapbt

Not an internal scan...just you know..the ole' hand up the hoo haa


----------



## nkbapbt

Ok wait...maybe not a hand...but you know what I mean. LOL


----------



## Tasha

Hey sweetie, I had this done when my waters broke at 28 weeks and it was positive, I didnt have my baby until 36+6. I know that that doesnt give you loads of helpful info but thought it might help a bit. :hugs:


----------



## AP

nkbapbt said:


> Ok wait...maybe not a hand...but you know what I mean. LOL

ho ho ho nooooo :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Foogirl

nkbapbt said:


> Not an internal scan...just you know..the ole' hand up the hoo haa




nkbapbt said:


> Ok wait...maybe not a hand...but you know what I mean. LOL

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Is that the technical term...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## AP

Its times like these I just LOVE this section :rofl:


----------



## hekate

I also heard that sperm can cause a false positive....

I had a positive ffn test at 32+5...and delivered at 33+1
the first doctor I saw wanted me to stay in hospital....
second doctor said that the test is only meaningful when it is negative....which then tells you that you will NOT go into labour in the next week
the second doctor actually said I could go back to work! lol

I hope you will be pregnant for many weeks yet! :hugs:


----------



## AP

hekate, thats my worry

I could spend all day weighing up the answers from here and the other places I asked, but, the odds aren't all in my favour when I've already had a preemie for no reason before. So there's no reason why it can't happen again. Then again, I can hope the FFN test is a false positive.

I'm ok for now, i am looking forward to getting to 24 weeks first. I should get another test then and i wont be doin no deed :rofl:


----------



## hekate

yes at the end of the day it really does not matter what happened to others....you still don't know what will happen in your pregnancy....

fingers tightly crossed!:flower:


----------



## corrie anne

Coming in a little late but i had one with my 3 or was it my 4th? anyways, no it was my 5th.lol. I had the test done at 31 weeks and it was pos. I also had an int. scan for my cervix and it did show funneling but not too bad. 1wk and 6 days later i was happy that i did not go into labor but on exactly 2 wks, i did and i had her. The thing is if you get a scan that shows some funneling, i would ask to get a cervical check because i was dilated to 3cm and the scan did not show it. I did have neg tests before that pos. So i guess it was right for me. I did not care for the test, the fact that i had the scan for my cx and it showed no dilation and then i saw dilated made me not believe in the scans i also had another baby after that which the scans said funneling with no dilation but i was.


----------



## Foogirl

sb22 said:


> hekate, thats my worry
> 
> I could spend all day weighing up the answers from here and the other places I asked, but, the odds aren't all in my favour when I've already had a preemie for no reason before. So there's no reason why it can't happen again. Then again, I can hope the FFN test is a false positive.
> 
> I'm ok for now, i am looking forward to getting to 24 weeks first. I should get another test then and i wont be doin no deed :rofl:

Thing is Sandi, even with a negative test, it might still happen. And you can have all the tests in the world, it's not going to change the outcome is it? It would be different if they said, "if the test says theres a good chance, we can give you this pill and that will fix it" But as far as I can tell, it is simply to give you a bit of warning. And what good will that do really?

You'll be taking it easy, and being careful, given you've been through it already, and if the wee one decides to come early, you'll manage fine with that too. Worrying is pointless, what will be will be. And whenever it's born, we'll be there to give it a cuddle.


----------



## AP

Thats true G, it will only tell me about a certain sign that could mean premature labour, but fek, I could end up with something else that could cause it too, totally unrelated! :shrug:

That, made me feel better :) theres a hug for u on sunday! :rofl:

At least it has got me another scan to check my cervix, so theres a plus. And if anything was to start, at least this time we'd have time for steriods. Thats the only two bonuses I can find :/ none of them stop the inevitable if it were to happen


----------



## hekate

just wanted to say: Yeah! you are over 24 weeks!:happydance:


----------



## AP

Hey girls! 

Today i had another FFn and it was negative! Yey!


----------



## clairec81

Delighted to hear that and cant believe that's you 24 weeks - been following all the mum's to be with interest and was thrilled to see you reach this point - fingers crossed for another long 16 (or even 18) weeks!


----------



## you&me

:happydance: That is great great news!!!


----------



## hekate

fab news!


----------



## mummy3

Yay!! Thats great news:happydance:

I was wondering how you got on today, Lol the negative ffn goes to show sex is no good for us:winkwink: :rofl:


----------



## Lianne1986

fab news xx


----------



## AP

mummy3 said:


> Yay!! Thats great news:happydance:
> 
> I was wondering how you got on today, Lol the negative ffn goes to show sex is no good for us:winkwink: :rofl:

Awww don't.... you know that thing, where you never want it, but when you can't, you do? :rofl: DH insisted on a ban and now we're gonna have to have a ban every two weeks :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## mummy3

Lol you guys get a 2 week on 2 week off? :rofl:

I know EXACTLY what you mean, except were on a strict ban till she arrives:cry:


----------



## AP

Nope, alternate weeks now lol !

Aww mummy you'll make up for it im sure haha!


----------



## Sherri81

I know its late, and you got a negative result which is great, but basically anything that goes into the vagina can cause false positive results. So sex, an internal digital exam, a speculum, a yest infection tablet inserter thingy... anything will cause that protein to be detected. So it very well could have been the sex.

If you had never had internals, no internal scans, no sex, no nothing up there, and you then had a positive, then that result is more indicative of a birth in the next 2 weeks.

With Devon I had a positive test result, but by that time I'd also had about 7 internal exams, an internal scan, 4 speculum exams... So they didn't take my positive result seriously. Of course I did have her 3 days after the test result came in.

But yeah, anything done to the vagina a weeks prior to the test can affect the results.


----------

